# Autoestereo Kenwood no responde caratula



## Dls (Nov 19, 2014)

Hola amiguitos
Me llego un estereo kenwood, pero el problema que tiene esque despues ds los 3 min ya no respondia ningun boton de la caratula.
Pero mientras hiba haciendo pruebas,cada vez era mas rapido en lo que dejaba de responder.
Hasta que lo conectabas para probar y ya nisiquiera respondia en lo absoluto.
Resolde el microcontrolador y varias cosas, cheque la caratula y todo me marca bien,
Lo curioso esque mientras lo probaba y probaba. Poco a poco iba reduciendo el tiempo que respondia

Me podrian orientar

Saludos y abrazos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola!

Eso de que cada vez más rápido dejaba de responder suena a algún capacitor malo o a punto de morir. Los uC por lo regular traen un capacitor entre sus terminales VCC y GND lo más cercano posible al uC, lo trae? y en caso de traerlo, lo revisaste?

El capacitor suele ser electrolítico, al menos yo, he visto que el capacitor es de por lo menos 100uF y a veces trae también uno de 100nF en paralelo.

Yo por ahí leí que reseteando el micro pueden solucionarse algunos problemas, podrías intentar. Para eso busca el datasheet del micro y busca el pin de reset.

Salu2!


----------



## Dls (Nov 20, 2014)

Hola, gracias por responder, voy a checar lo del capacitor y resetear el microprocesador


----------

